

In 2 to 3 years, mobile support will become standard for _every_ site - tenaciousJk
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/smartphone-browser-landscape/?

======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004308>

No comments.

